

Ask HN: Are people willing to 'sign up' also willing to pay? - thatusertwo

I've done some basic A/B testing with a landing page for my product. My google ads are getting low click-through rates, around 0.15%. However, of those viewers 10% are clicking on 'Sign Up'.<p>There is certainly an interest/need, but how do I know if people are willing to pay?
======
ahi
ask them for money.

~~~
thatusertwo
But I don't have anything to sell at this point, is it dishonest to say 'buy
for 10$' then when they click say sorry we have nothing to sell.

